# The Pig Lady



## JonnOfMars (Dec 1, 2009)

She doesn't move or speak... BUT she was very inexpensive to construct (because I already had a broken Wavemaster punching bag) and if I can do it anybody can!
YouTube - How to build a yard monster.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Great static prop


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I loved the prop and the video! Both nicely done. I especially like seeing what can be done on the cheap. It's easy to spend a lot more when less can be just as rewarding.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice work on that prop. It just proved that we can do a lot with old stuff we have that is broken and unused that can be converted into an outstanding prop. That is a great looking prop.


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

Great Prop. I also like the use what ya got philosophy. Craislist and freecycle are a couple places to pick up a lot of "stuff" at little or no cost


----------



## JonnOfMars (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! In our town we have a major, large item trash pick up twice a year, spring and fall. I always prowl thru everyone's garbage piles looking for potential body parts


----------



## JonnOfMars (Dec 1, 2009)

*The Grim Reaper*

In the same vein, here's my how-to vid for this year. My Grim Reaper is a very inexpensive, static prop. It proved to be tougher than I thought it would be as the kids at the party decided to do everything but smack it like a pinata 
Going to need a little repair work for '10 but they did have fun with him!
YouTube - How to build a Grim Reaper


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Great tutorials, loved both of them!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I really like both of these, especially the terrific pig lady. What a great idea for a yard monster! You are so right about needing miles of duct tape. I made a hanging coccoon man in a fashion very similar to your Grim Reaper, but attached his limbs with shower curtain rings and not nearly enough duct tape. The results were predictable.

An idea you may want to use for future monsters is to acquire some mannequin forms. These are hollow backed plastic forms that are used in place of hangers that are intended to provide human shape (typically shoulders, bust, belly, and hips) under clothing without going the full mannequin route. On CL and eBay they'll run you about $5 each. Because they have no back, they can easily be taped to something like the punching bag, or even just hung from a stake in the yard. They make shaping the front a lot easier for very little cost. Not especially useful for monster people with sagging bits, but great for nubile young things.

Not a great picture, but this will give you some idea of the result


----------



## JonnOfMars (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the hint about the mannequin forms Bluefrog, I'll definitely look into those!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I love these video tutorials, thank you guys for taking the time to film the entire process.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I loved these videos! Not only are they chock full of great ideas but very funny and entertaining. Thank you so much


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great videos. I love the Pig Lady, I'll bet she was a real "Ham". Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## JonnOfMars (Dec 1, 2009)

Terra, my stumbling across your Youtube vids led me to this forum! Thanks


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's great to hear  I had hoped that some people swung by and checked the forum. Thanks so much for telling me.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

lol... I love the videos. Great ideas and shared with a sense or humor!!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

LOve the videos and your props look great


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

loved loved loved the pig lady great job


----------

